# سلسلة  - العشور والبكور     8



## المقدس (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلسلة عن العشور والبكور*

ما هو تاريخ العطاء والصدقة فى العهد القديم ؟
النظام الذى وضعتة الشريعة الموسوية بخصوص التوزيع العام للثرواتوالممتلكات والاراضى على كل الاسباط .. ما عدا الكهنة . جعل من الفقر الشديد شيئا نادرا . بيب طبقات الشعب الاسرائيلى .
وان كانت ظهرت حالات تحتاج للمساعدة . لهذا تقرر توزيع منظم للصدقات على نطاق واسع  لكل الطبقات المحتاجة ( خر 23:11 -لا 23:2 -تث 24:19-22 ) . 
ما هى مظاهر العطاء فى العهد القديم ؟
ا--زراعة الارض ستة سنين . وفى السنة السابعة تترك  ليلكل منها الفقراء ( خر 23:10-11 ).
ب--المساعدة المادية : اذا افتقر اخوك وقصرت يدة عندة فاعضدة . غريبا او مستوطنا فبعيش معك .
   ( لا 2 :35 ) .
ج--افتح يدك لاخيك المسكين والفقير فى ارضك  ( تث 15 : 11 ) . 
 د-- ترك حوافى الحقول عند  الحصاد للفقراء ( تث 24 :19-21 ) واكل الجوعان مجانا من البساتين والحقول .


----------



## المقدس (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلسلة عن العشور والبكور       2*

ما المقصود بالعشور ؟ ومتى بدآ دفعها ؟ ولمن ؟ 
 + اول ذكر للعشور كان عندما قدم ابونا ابراهيم الخليل لملكى صادق الكاهن عشور كل ممتلكاتة .
  واموالة . (تك 14 : 20 ) بعدما باركة رجل اللة . وكشكر عملى للة . على انتصارة على اعدائة .
  وعلى بركاتة المادية . التى وعدة اللة بها واعطاها لة .( عب 7 :8-10 ) .
  + كذلك نذر يعقوب اب الاباء بدفع العشور عندما يرعاة اللة ويحفظة فى طريقة ( تك 28 :20 ) .
   + وفى عصر الشريعة الموسوية  ظهرت وصية العشور فقال الوحى : ( تعشر كل محصول زرعك سنة بسنة . عشر حنطتك وزيتك وابكار غنمك وبقرك --- تث 14 :22-23 ) .
  كيف كان يتم جمع الصدقات فى العهد القديم ؟ ومتى ؟
  اصبحت الصدقة فضيلة ( حز 18 :7 -ام 19 : 17 ) .وان فى مخالفتها خطية شنيعة  ( اش 58 :6-7 ) . وكان يتم جمع العشور والصدقات كالاتى :
  ا-- جمع يومى للطعام .                2- جمع اسبوعى للمال وتوضع فى صندوق خاص بالهيكل تودع بة العطايا سرا لتقديمها للفقراء وللاسراتالتى تخجل من اخذها علنا .
  واعتبرها اليهود حسنة يستحق عنها اجرا من اللة وطلبا لرضاة  ودرغا للاذى والتجارب( دا 4 : 27 ) وهى من اعما الفضيلة والتقوى ( اش 58: 4-7 ) ( حز 18 :7 ) (عا 2: 7 )  وكانت اليهودية لا تشجع التسول للقادر على العمل .


----------



## المقدس (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلسلة العشور والبكور     3*

ما هى انواع العشور المطلوبة فى العهد القديم ؟   1--  العشر الاول للة :- ( لا27 :30 ) وياخذة الكهنة _( عد 18 :20-24 ). لانهم لم يستلموا ارض ولا مرتبات . لاجل خدمة الرب ( عد18 : 21-24 , نح 10 :38 )كما الزمت الشريعة اللاويين بدفع عشر العشور التى كانوا ياخذونها من الشعب للرب 
2-- عشر اخر يدفع خلال الاحتفالات بالمواسم والاعياد للخدام ايضا ( تث 14 : 22-27 ).
3-- وعشر للمساكين والغرباء ويدفع مرة كل 3 سنوات ( تث 12 , نح 10 , عد4 , ملا 3 ) .
4-- وعشر لنفقات بيت اللة وخدامة ( ملا 3 :10 , نح 13 : 11 ) .
 هل العطاء امر واجب على المسيحى فى العهد الجديد ؟ دعت المسيحية الى العطاء كفضيلة جميلة لها بركاتها الكثيرة . وقال السيد المسيح :-1-- بيعوا مالكم واعطوا صدقة ( لو 12 : 23 ) .
2--احبوا اعدئكم واحسنوا .  واقرضوا وانتم لا ترجون شيئا ( لو 6 :35 ) .
3-- من سالك فاعطية ومن اراد ان يقترض منك فلا تردة ( مت 5 : 42 ) .
4-- مغبوط هو العطاء اكثر من الاخذ ( اعمال 20 : 35 ) .
5-- لا تنسوا فعل الخير والتوزيع لان بذبائح مثل هذة يسر اللة ( عب 13 : 15 ) .


----------



## المقدس (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلسلة العشور والبكور       4*

ما هو العطاء الذى قدمة السيد المسيح لنسير على مثالة ؟  السيد المسيح قدم ذاتةعلى الصليب فداء للبشرية الساقطة . وقدم لنا المثال فى دفع الجزية التى لم يكن مطالبا بها .- وقم لنا شريعة السماء السمحة المليئة بالامثال .واللة صالح ومحسن ( مز 119-68 )ورحوم ورحمتة الى جيل الاجسال ( لو 1 :50-55 ) واحبنا محبة ابدية  وصنع الخير للمؤمنين والملحدين واشفق على الحيوان وقال للزارع ( لا تكموا ثورا دارسا ( تث 25:1 ) ويعطى الرب الكل بسخاء كما انةكثير الاحسان والوفاء ( خر 34 :6 ) وهو ابو اليتامى وقاضى الارامل (مز68:5 )
ما هو الكنز الحقيقى للانسان ؟  الكنز الحقيقى للمؤمن هو ما يدخرة من اعمال الخير وليس اقتناء المال خطية وانما محبتة هى الخطية . ويتعب الانسان فى امتلاك الارض ولكن الارض هى التى تملكة ويتركها مرغما .ويشددالرب على الاغنياء ةالبخلاء داعيا الى ضرورة العطاء للفقراء . 
فهل نتشبة بالرب يسوع الذى قال : كونوا رحماء كما ان اباكم الذى فى السموات هو رحيم ( لو 6 :36 ) .


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة عن العشور والبكور*

شكرا على الدراسة 
و متابعة باذن يسوع باقى الاجزاء


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة عن العشور والبكور       2*

معلومات جميلة خالص خالص 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة العشور والبكور     3*

كلام جميل جدا 
و ربنا قال اعطوا العشور و جربونى و رغم ان الكتاب قال لا تجرب الرب الهك الا ان الله وعد بصدق ملموس على الارض و السموات بانه سوف يبارك معطى العشور زى ما قال ان يفتح قوى السموات حتى تفيض خير و حتى لا توسع 
شكرا على الدراسة ربنا يباركك


----------



## المقدس (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلسلة -- العشور والبكور      5*

هل ثمة الزام بدفع العشور فى العهد الجديد للة ؟   
ان العطاء فى المفهوم المسيحى حر واختيارى وتطوعى وليس اجبارى وقد برهن مسيحو الكنيسة الاولى على حبهم للة عن طريق التقديم التطوعى لفقراء اورشليم ( 1كو 16 :1-3 )لاسيما وقت المجاعة التى حدثت فى فلسطين .
 هل هناك نسبة محددة للعشور فى المسيحية ؟ 
ان الرب يسوع لم يحدد نسبة معينة وانما طلب من الشاب الغنى ان يبيع كل ما يملك ويوزعة على المحتاجين  فيكون لة كنز فى السماء  ( لو18 : 22 ) . ويرى العلامة القبطى اوريجانوس ان العشور هى الحد الادنى للعطاء للرب كما طلب تقديم باكورة ثمار الارض 
 هل يقتصر العطاء على الاقارب والاصحاب فقط ؟ 
 يجب ان يشمل العطاء كل محتاج سواء من الاقارب او الغرباء كما اكد الرب بان نحسن الى للمبغضين الينا ( لو 6 : 35 ). فالرحمة واجبة حتى للعدو كما فى مثال السامرى الصالح ( 10-30 ) 
 ويقول الكتاب  : ان جاع عدوك فاطعمة وان عطش فاسقية  فانك ان فعلت ذلك تجمع جمر نار على راسة ( رؤ 12 : 22 ) .


----------



## النهيسى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة -- العشور والبكور      5*

فالرحمة واجبة حتى للعدو كما فى مثال السامرى الصالح ( 10-30 ) 


شكرا  ليك الرب يباركك ننتظر المزيد

لا تجرب الرب ألهك   ..... هكذا قال الرب يسوع
ولكن

 صرح بالتجربه فى حاله العطاءفقط

فقال له المجد أعطوا العشور وجربونى

وهنا حدد الرب يسوع بل أكد  أن هناك ( عشور )​


----------



## المقدس (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلسلة -- العشور والبكور        6*

كيف يتم توزيع الصدقات والعشور فى المسيحية ؟ ا-- يخصص الجزء الاول والاكبر لابناء الشهداء والايتام والارامل .              2-- الجزء التالى للخدام وابنية الكنيسة ومشروعاتها .
3 -- الاهل والاقارب المحتاجين.            4-- جزء يعطى للمحتاجين من المؤمنين 
5--الجزء للاخير لغير المؤمنين الذين فى حاجة للمعونة .
لماذا تعطى الاولوية لابناء الشهداء ؟ وان لم يكن هناك فلمن يعطى القسم الاول من العشور ؟ 
كانت الكنيسة الاولى تعانى من اضطهادات يقتل الوالدين ويترك الاطفال .لذا دعت الكنيسة الى تبنى هؤلاء ودعت قوانين الكنيسة لذلك .ويقول القديس يعقوب الرسول : ان الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند اللة الاب هى هذة افتقاد اليتامى والارامل فى ضيقتهم وحفظ الانسان نفسة بلا دنس ( يع 1 :27 ) .ويقول الحكيم يشوع بن سيراخ : كن ابا لليتامى وبمنزلة رجل لامهم فتكون كابن العلى وهو يحبك اكثر من امك (سى 4 :10 ) . ويمكن ان يعطى نصيب ابناء الشهداء الى اطفال المؤسسات الخيرية .والملاجىء ودور العجزة والمسنين ومكاتب الخدمة الاجتماعية بالكنائس . --- كما جاء فى السقولية : يجب مساعدة ما يظلمة الحكام من اجل الامانة المستقيمة ( الايمان المسيحى ) والمحبة للة ولا تتوانوا عنة بل بتعبكم الحقيقى وبعرقكم قدموا الية ما يحتاجة .


----------



## فادية (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة -- العشور والبكور      5*



> ان جاع عدوك فاطعمة وان عطش فاسقية فانك ان فعلت ذلك تجمع جمر نار على راسة ( رؤ 12 : 22 ) .
> ​




*هي دي المسيحية ودي تعاليم ربنا لينا *
*موضوع  جميل  جدا  اخي العزيز *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة -- العشور والبكور      5*

ان جاع عدوك فاطعمة وان عطش فاسقية فانك ان فعلت ذلك تجمع جمر نار على راسة 
موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد لحياتنا الروحية والجسدية الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة -- العشور والبكور      5*

موضوع رائع جدا ومفيد لحياتنا الروحية والجسدية الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة -- العشور والبكور        6*

سلسله جميله ومفيده جدا 

شكرا 

ننتظر القادم​


----------



## المقدس (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلسلة العشور والبكور   7*

ما راى المسيحية فى تبنى الايتام ؟وهل هو حرام ؟وهل يرثون متبنيهم ؟ توافق الكنيسة غلى التبنى .وان كان الرب يسوع قد تبناناوسيعطينا الميراث الابدى ( اف1 :5 ,كوا :13 ,مت 25 :34 ,1بط 1 :4 )فلماذا لا نتبنى الفقراء . وتدعوا تعاليم الرسلوتقول : اذا كان قوم من المسيحيين لهم صبيان او عذارى صاروا يتامى . لما رقد ابائهم . فجيد لمن لا يكون لة ولد ان ياخذ منهم من يجعلة عندة فى محل الاولاد . 
وكذلك : من كان لة اولاد كثيرون اذا قرب وقت تزويج احدهم ان ياخذ الفتاه العذراء اليتيمة ويجعلها لولدة زوجة هذا يكون مقدسا اذ فعلوة .    + كما توجة الدسقولية نظر الخدام لرعاية الايتام .ويجب تدعيم مكاتب الخدمة الاجنماعية بالكنائس .
ان الكنيسة لا تمانع من ترك الميراث للابناء والبنات الذين يتبنونهم مع ضرورة افضلية الاقارب . (تث 16 :11 -- 14 ) .   +++ مشروع القانون الموحد للطوائف المسيحية فى مصر الذى لم يعتمد بعد من الحكومة  : انة يمكن للانسان المسيحى ان يتبنى اطفالابشروط اهمها :   1--ان يكون بلا اولاد وحسن السمعة ولاسباب وتفيد المتبنى وبموافقة الزوجين ان يكون الطفل اصغر سنا عن من تبناة باكثر من 15 سنة .     2--يحصل التبنى بعقد رسمى يحررة رجل الدين وتعتمدة المحكمة .
3-- يضاف لقب المتبنى الى من تبناة ويلتزم المتبنى بالانفاق علية  ولة حق الميراث فى تركتة .( بينما زكت لائحو سنة 1938 المعمول بها بانة لا يرثة الا بوصية منة . ) .


----------



## +Coptic+ (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة العشور والبكور   7*

*موضوع جميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## المقدس (19 سبتمبر 2009)

هل يتم اعطاء كل العشور للكهنة ؟ ام جزء منها فقط ؟ ولماذا ؟ .
+ ان لم يستطع الانسان ان يقوم بالتوزيع بنفسة فيمكن ان يوكلة الى رجل اللة .ويجب اعطاء رجل اللة مما اعطانا اللة .   لن البركة تحل على راس من يعطى الصدقة .
 +ويذكر القديس لوقا البشير ان نساء كثيرات كن يخدمن يسوع من اموالهن ( لو 8-3 ) .
 + وكان بولس الرسول يعمل بيدية ( صانعا خيام ) ليكفى نفسو ولا يثقل على احد . وقد ارسلت لة كنائس من مقدونية وكنيسة فيلبى اليونانية مساعدات مادية متعددة كبيرة بدون طلب منة ( 2كو 11 : 8-9 , فى 4 : 14-18 ) .
ويجب اعطاء الكهنة والوعاظ مساعدات مالية وعينية بصفة دورية ولا سيما فى كنائس القرى الفقيرة . واشار القديس بولس: ان الذين ينادون بالانجيل( من الوعاظ والخدام المكرسين ) من الانجيل يعيشةن ( 1 كو 9 :13-14 ) . ويمكن دفع تكاليف السفر للخدام الغرباء . ولا يجوز اعطاء الكهنة مبالغ نظير القيام بخدمات طقسية كالعماد والقداسات تاخاصة وسر مسحة المرضى لان 
الرب اوصىالخدام :0 مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا ) مت 10 :8 --مع التوضيح ان الكهنوت ليس مهنة .او وظيفة . لاكل العيش او جمع المال بل خدمة لربح النفوس وليس الفلوس وان من يريد ان يقدم من اجل الخدمات الروحية الخاصة فيضع فى صندوق الكنيسة .كما قال داود النبى :لم ار صديقا تخلى عنة ولا ذرية لة تلتمس خبزا . ( مز 37 : 25 )


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا للسله الجميله الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: سلسلة العشور والبكور   7*

*موضوع جميل وأنا متابعه شكرا*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: ا لرؤى والاحلام فى الكتاب المقدس        1*

موضوع رائع شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

